

Entrepreneur. Meet Thought Leader. - DeAngeloLampkin
http://www.braincano.com/2011/03/07/entrepreneur-meet-thought-leader/

======
DeAngeloLampkin
Since software entrepreneurial types are often drawn to Hacker News, I thought
some of you might find this interesting. The Likes of Carmack, Paul Bucheit
(gmail guy), and Spolsky all have some interesting takes on the stuff espoused
by many thought leaders.

